# Removing Back Seats & Back Center Piece



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

I just bought this 04 GTO w/19K on it for $16,000 in excellent shape, just got lucky, but the original owner never tinted the rear window and here in San Antonio, TX the summers are scorching. To say the least, the back inner top seams cracked open. I've been treating it with Leatherique Rejuvenator Oil and it has taken the leather from cardboard to almost glove-like soft. I don't really trust anybody in removing the seats because as you know, nobody takes care of your stuff as you would. I want to take the covers off and have them re-sewn. Trying to keep it original, most want to replace with vinyl or leather, but it won't match up and wouldn't be the same. Does anybody have step-by-step directions on how to remove the seats and the covers, mainly the seats, but if you have the other knowledge, it would be appreciated. I'm 56 and as I stated in my other Thread, us older guys can use a little more guidance, especially when not our specialty. Really would appreciate the help, take care, Chuck


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The seats are easy to remove, you have to remove the bottom seat cushon first. The bottom front edge of the seats have two pull "string loops" on either side you pull those and that will release the bottom seat cushons, you have to pull up and out toward you also. After you remove the bottom seat cushons the bolts for the seat backs are on the bottom you have to remove two(13mm if I remember)and you have to push upward on the seat back cushons to release them. Carefull they have some weight to them.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

chucksgto said:


> Really would appreciate the help, take care, Chuck


LS1GTO.com Forums - Rear quarter speakers, and rear speaker removal

Very simple, good luck.


----------



## byoficr (Nov 3, 2008)

good luck just bought mine too 04 19k for 15500 got real good deals on the 04's right now


----------



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

You are a bunch of great guys, appreciate all the input. This is what Forums are all about, and this is an excellent example of a top-notch forum! Again, thanks, Chuck


----------

